# When did you start getting really starred at in public if youdo tht is??



## Juggernaut (Jul 13, 2012)

Just a random thought here I get starred at a lot when in public and gym for being a bigger guy. Summer makes it worse cus I wear tank tops and tight tshirts which hug my upper torso and can see my abs and such. I have random old ladies asking if they can feel my muscles and guys say stupid things like "you weight lift?" I am now sarcastic and say "no why you ask?" i have a tshirt tht has superman symbol on it and I had a guy ask hey if i buy the shirt do i get the muscles too? I was like "Yep just have to blow em up every morning."  Also there are a few women tht look at me, i mean after all i am a good looking chap, but not for my muscles more like wow hes ummmmm big kinda look. I find its the guys that are looking at me its acually sometimes annoying but sometimes makes me feel like a God among men LOL. I really started noticing it when i got my shoulders over 60 inches around lol my current measurements are

Shoulders 63" around
Chest 57" round
Arms bout 19"
forearms 15"
waist 35"
thighs 25" 
calves 17.5" (need work lol)

But when I leaned down from 17% bf and 268 down to my current 240 and 10.8% it really was apparent. Sad tht our nation is full of so many over weight people tht I am the one thats abnormal LOL I acually bought me too tank tops to razz people

first says "Keep staring fat fuck" LMAO

second says " Im not concieted I just know Im stronger than you" haha


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

on this cycle...lol best one yet!


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> on this cycle...lol best one yet!



More Pics Jen ....more pics!


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

I have mostly dudes that make comments. Although I was at a function at my daughters school & her teacher eye fucked the shit out of me!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 13, 2012)

You know, I haven't ever been that big. Biggest was 5'8 200lbs all muscle. But still I got "Are you on steroids?" a lot. At that time I was all natural too..well Halodrol-50 but it didn't help much.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 13, 2012)

At my biggest people didn;t really stare at me that much but when I too dropped the powerlifting and went into a cut phase is when the comment would all come out. They need definition with the size to truly appreciate a big dude these days


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ya i get thkse looks too, but mostly by guys. Im an ugly scary SOB.


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 13, 2012)

not a big guy at all but getting really cut 5'7'' 185 single digit bf%. I wear tanks all the time and some times no shirt at all.  I get comments all the time lately


----------



## Hurt (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not big at all, 5'10" 237ish and decently lean...I get stared at allllllll the time.  It really started about halfway through my first cycle, and now that I'm leaning up for contest prep it gets worse and worse haha.  It actually isn't too bad if I wear like 2XL shirts and cover up, which is what I've been doing lately haha.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah I am just learning to embrace it i mean hell I didnt do all this not to try and make my body good to look at haha.


----------



## beasto (Jul 13, 2012)

I usually get the stare's because I powerlift. Nothing usually ever bad usually a thumbs up or a nod. I'm just there to do my thing and get out of the gym so I can EAT. But this is the solidest i've ever been @ 5'8 230lbs 9%BF.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> More Pics Jen ....more pics!


Yes please Jenner!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 13, 2012)

First of all I really hate it when people stare at me -- it happens a lot at the gym since I lift with guys (they don't really look at me but more at the weights).  Ladies used to stare at me when I was still juicing, they were noticing that I was putting on weight -- which to them didn't make any sense since all women who join a gym here are trying to lose weight  Those bitches used to make nasty comments about it too "You keep putting on weight, don't you" (looking at me in disgust).  And I was like "well that's the point lady.  Why do you think that I'm here for?".

I never wear tight t-shirts.  I hate anything tight.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 13, 2012)

when i met a girl who loved to fuck in public places... that was awesome!


----------



## Cashout (Jul 13, 2012)

When I built my new house 3 years ago, I built a 900+ sq foot, state of the art training facility as part of it.

When I train in a public gym, people WILL NOT leave me alone.

You all know me well enough to understand that I truly don't mine helping folks. In fact, I like to help BUT NOT WHEN I AM TRAINING.

So here is my Top 8 Favorite, and most frequent, questions are...

1) When is your show?
2) How do get that ripped?
3) How do you get calves like that?
4) What do you do for legs?
5) Does that really work? (In regard to some exercise or sequence of my training)
6) Are you a pro bodybuilder?
7) What does your diet look like?
8) How much can you squat?

Interestingly enough, almost know one asks me about AAS.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 13, 2012)

Cashout said:


> So here is my Top 8 Favorite, and most frequent, questions are...
> 
> 1) When is your show?
> 2) How do get that ripped?
> ...


Ill be honest I've never gotten asked shit like that.  Prob cause you look like that and I'm just a big un cut guy that's just strong.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

well with all the tattoos i have plus my height and weight and size,i get asked all the time,not bragging or being modest,people just look at me and tell me im pretty intimidating lol,which i love and at age 46 i love it even  more


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I actuall used to get approached at the gym more years ago when I was really cut to the bone.  I was 168 lbs & 6.5% BF.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout said:


> When I built my new house 3 years ago, I built a 900+ sq foot, state of the art training facility as part of it.
> 
> When I train in a public gym, people WILL NOT leave me alone.
> 
> ...



Haha I can believe all of that too!  

Yesterday after squatting 405 for reps this guy came up to me and was like "I bet you have some big quads". Haha it was so awkward, I felt like he was waiting for me to show hem to him!  I was just like "yeah they're ok" ...it's always funny when people state the obvious like that!


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol Hurt you should have stripped down & started posing like your avatar.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 14, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Lol Hurt you should have stripped down & started posing like you avatar.



Haha thought about it


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 29, 2020)

Just when I am sure that kelvin was one in a trillion I find this gem.

This bump is for Those who workout to look better , but find it annoying to be looked at and don’t appreciate irony.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 29, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Just when I am sure that kelvin was one in a trillion I find this gem.
> 
> This bump is for Those who workout to look better , but find it annoying to be looked at and don’t appreciate irony.



I'll baby oil my shoulders and take another lap if I don't get enough stares


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2020)

Amusing read 1st thing in the morning


----------



## Boytoy (Sep 29, 2020)

When I got my white lives matter face mask.


----------

